# Monkey Business



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Check it out! New Revolutionary Business Technology! 

YouTube - Monkey Business: Monkeys as waiters in japan...VERY FUNNY!! MUST SEE!!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thats awsome!! i do love monkeys!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats awesome thanks!


----------

